# Summit vipper ss users for bow



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

It does not hinder any shooting, however I find it noisy.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

i have a new modle the front bar folds down for sit stand climbing and is a little more out of the way for bow


----------



## Michigan Man (Oct 30, 2006)

*Summit Viper*

The bar isn't to bad for climbing but is really nice once you get up the tree. You feel really secure and you can lay your bow or gun on it. Also you can sit on the bar and face the tree if you want.


----------



## Q2bowyer (Aug 4, 2007)

I have both a Bushmaster and a Viper Ultimate SS. the busmaster I had, and used for several years. Having turned 50 this year I bought the Viper Ultimate SS. I find the stand and sit Viper much easier to use for climbing. The bar does not get in the way but I shoot a short bow. A Matthews DXT. I also find the wrap arround seat to be very comfortable. The openface Bushmaster has gone the way of a lot of my older hunting tools...to my son.


----------



## markcich (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks for the info everyone


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

doesn't get in the way at all


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

*viper ss*

No, doesn't get in the way, but you do have to stand to take a shot. The ease of climbing the tree with the bar in front is nice unless you like a workout before hunting.


----------



## mrbreeze (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll disagree slightly, and it does depend on your shooting style. If you are a guy to take a shot while standing only, no problem with the viper. If you sit and shoot, then you'll have to be pretty careful. For that reason, I purchased a "top" section from Summit called the Razor. It has a front bar that you can drop out of the way. Now it's the viper for gun, razor for bow...


----------



## LGN (Jan 9, 2007)

*Summit viper*

Great stand. I have 7 vipers. I hide each stand close to where I'm going to hunt. Just remember to remove the seat and only leave the frame. I carry the seat strapped on my Badlands super day pack. Bears and other varmits will find and chew the hell out of the seat. I primarily bowhunt.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

bigbuckdn said:


> i have a new modle the front bar folds down for sit stand climbing and is a little more out of the way for bow


the summit razor has a bar that kind of swings down and out of the way alittle more. i averages about $20 more than the viper, and VERY similar in design. never used one, just sold em


----------



## fla_archer (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a summit titan and a goliath. Im assuming that they have the same design but i love both of mine. the bar does not interfere when bowhunting at all. Like someone else said it is a tad noisy but very comfortable and secure and easy to climb.


----------



## WestTNMan (May 23, 2007)

I have one. Compound = no problem, 62" Recurve = NO WAY. I just use my old Loggy Bayou when in use the recurve.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

*razor ss vs viper ss*

got rid of that one and upgraded to the razor ss with the pivoting bar.
Huge difference as far as shooting while sitting down. To easy to get busted standing. If your hunts are short you stand most of the time.
I like to keep the movement to a minimum once up the tree.


----------



## electricstart (Oct 17, 2006)

Raise the seat up,you must stand to take shots in front.I have goliath SS,best stand I have ever owned period. Can sit 3 to 4 hours without standing,also feel very safe. Salesman told me if you have new style seat cut the fixed buckle off and feed strap threw movable buckle and make seat even higher. DID NOT DO YET.


----------



## brownjb (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a Summit Viper SS and love it. Bar on the front does not intefere with drawing my bow for me. Great stand and would recommend to anyone.


----------



## SoMdHunter (Dec 8, 2008)

My son and I just got Viper SS's this year after hunting for years with hanging treestands. I shot an Oneida Aeroforce and found I have to make sure the seat part of the Viper is a bit lower than I would like. This helps to make sure my bow limbs have the clearance when shooting downward at sharp angles. But the Oneida have tip to tip length of 45 inches. 

If your bow is shorter, you shouldn't have a problem. And I can tell you this, the Viper is one of the most comfortable stand I have ever tried. I can hunt all day, no problem.


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

The bar on the SS Viper could get in the way of your bow. But I didn't find it troublesome. Just stand up a little and you will clear it. And this all really depends on the distance/angle of your shot anyway.

The best thing about bar is it secures you well. When very tired (damn bored because deers aren't coming!) you can fall asleep and be assured that you won't fall out of the stand.


----------

